# Aluminum to aluminum connections



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Customer has added an ensuite bathroom to the master bedroom. 
House is wired with Al. I'll add a new cct for the bathroom and use 
copper. Only hitch is that there's 2 existing plugs in the walls and 
they're wired with Al. We'll see what I find but there's a good 
chance that in order to eliminate these 2 plugs, and still keep the 
rest of the cct working, I'll need to make a joint(s) in the Al 
somewhere. 

So, I know you need special marrettes for Al to Cu. Does Al to Al 
also need special marrettes? I'm thinking that there won't be the 
issues around dissimilar metals but there's still the issue of Al 
oxidation. Would it be a bad idea to use regular marrettes but add
a little anti-ox paste? 

Thanks,
P&L


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it. Just use the rated connectors. You need, what, 6 of them? Just do it and you'll sleep better.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Regular marettes use copper 'spring' inside. So there are your dissimilair metals... Either get the brown ones rated for aluminum and some noalox paste or those purple ones with paste already in it. You can get them in very small packs in home depot or rona.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks IP277 and VD:whistling2:, I'll follow your advice. 
P&L


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

We use Alumiconns for any aluminum/aluminum or aluminum/copper connections.










Yes, they are bulky, play hell with box fill, and a pain in the butt to use, but they work and are an accepted method for insurance companies. 

We do roughly 10-15 jobs a year where we remove all devices and fixtures in an aluminum wired house and add copper pigtails and new devices using Alumiconns.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The purple connectors are rated for aluminum to copper but not aluminum to aluminum so one way to get around this is to pigtail a piece of copper in it and cap it off.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

But of course there is this image but that may be because of how the wires were laid in the connector


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Barjack said:


> We use Alumiconns for any aluminum/aluminum or aluminum/copper connections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drawback to these is you need to use a torquing screwdriver. THe alternate method they give in the directions isn't UL approved. Can't Remember CSA approval.
I used the Ideal purple wirenuts in my home.

As for the pic Dennis posted, it appears someone didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

For years we used the red Buchanan wirenuts. At that time they were listed for it but then , for some reason, they lost the listing. I have not seen an issue with them and have not heard that it was a problem from the rest of the local boys


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Bird dog said:


> The drawback to these is you need to use a torquing screwdriver. THe alternate method they give in the directions isn't UL approved.



We use the TUIS method for these connections. No problems so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> We use the TUIS method for these connections. No problems so far.


TUIS method? :001_huh:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

MTW said:


> TUIS method? :001_huh:



You're not familiar with this? 

Tighten Until It Squeaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> You're not familiar with this?
> 
> Tighten Until It Squeaks.


I like it. :thumbsup: Better than TUIB - Tighten Until It Breaks. :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I like Germen spec. Guten tight.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Ended up using 63 Marrettes. Did not use de-ox. I found an old thread
on here where this was debated...and debated....and debated.....

I don't know if using de-ox would be safer or not. Just know that
the manufacturers instructions do not include the use of de-ox.


----------

